# wry neck my story



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all I thought I'd tell my story in hopes of helping someone else with wry neck chickens. I was unfortunate enough to get two back to back cases of wry neck this past month. First case was 6 months old second case was a year old. Both were severe cases . first case couldn't walk and drug her head between her legs and was doing flips. Had to help her eat. Second case had her head bent down but would have seizures like a Parkinson's patient. Couldn't walk. Had to help her eat. The good news is both cases were cured to 100% health in three weeks by following Alan Stanford's treatment for wry neck. Basically the treatment consists of giving vitamin E and selenium and vitamin B. Also giving polyvisol liquid children's vitamins without iron and giving predinsone. Most cases can be cured with out predinsone but some severe cases need it to reduce the swelling in the brain. Neither bird had a negative reaction to the predinsone thank God and in three weeks both severe cases were cured. I just wanted to share my story and perhaps give hope to someone going through wry neck. It defiantly takes patience but it can be healed back to 100%. Neither bird has a single sign that they had wry neck just weeks ago. Both are silkies and silkies can be prone to wry neck. Just know there is hope and it can be cured! Thanks for reading and letting me share. This treatment works wonderfully and very successfully! I am very greatful for this treatment and thank God my birds are better! It was real scarey having two down at the same time but with this treatment and patience they are back to normal. Hope this might help someone else in the future. Thanks and God bless


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very interesting read, thank you.


----------

